# TEXAS ZENITH DISTIBUTER "LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS"



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS IS NOW OUR TEXAS DISTRIBUTER ASK FOR TIM ,HE'LL TAKE CARE OF ALL YOUR ZENITH NEEDS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

here ya go tim :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 08:31 AM~7136888
> *here ya go tim  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



those are my knockoffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOURS ARE GOLD FRANKY


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hell yeah. There good people. Tim and mark got good quality products. And they also carry replacement impala parts and got tons of parts for sale. That's who I use as a connection. 

Hit them up and tell them Joe from Hypnotized sent you to them.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HELL YEAH TIM IS A GOOD GUY THAT DOES SOME GOOD WORK


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 09:38 AM~7137440
> *YOURS ARE GOLD FRANKY
> *



I WANTED THOSE TOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2007, 11:52 AM~7138039
> *I WANTED THOSE TOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


MAKIN SOME MORE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

96'S RED


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

WHERE IN TEXAS?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 1 2007, 10:59 AM~7147656
> *WHERE IN TEXAS?
> *


houston,,,


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE THE HELL ARE YOU TIM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2007, 08:59 AM~7217258
> *WERE THE HELL ARE YOU TIM :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


he comes on here?

:dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 07:31 AM~7136888
> *here ya go tim  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What are these going for? fucken lookin clean


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$1750


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 08:32 AM~7276230
> *$1750
> *



good deal , i got quoted 2300 with tires for something similar in town


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 9 2007, 11:34 PM~7222877
> *he comes on here?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


he says he dosent :scrutinize: Tim and Mark are real good ppl!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2007, 09:06 AM~7276434
> *he says he dosent :scrutinize: Tim and Mark are real good ppl!!
> *



yeah they cool, didnt think tim knew how to use a comp.











:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 16 2007, 09:00 AM~7276394
> *good deal , i got quoted 2300 with tires for something similar in town
> *


tires would only run you like 200


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey tim look at the next set :biggrin:


----------



## $jrios23$ (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2007, 03:24 PM~7270755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some like these to 77017


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$1500


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS (HOUSTON, TX) WILL BE THE OFFICIAL ZENITH DISTRIBUTOR FOR TEXAS. HIT US UP WITH ALL YOUR ZENTIH NEEDS!

ASK FOR TIM OR BRUCE.

(832) 487-9773 SHOP OR E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Feb 20 2007, 02:00 PM~7308311
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS (HOUSTON, TX) WILL BE THE OFFICIAL ZENITH DISTRIBUTOR FOR TEXAS.  HIT US UP WITH ALL YOUR ZENTIH NEEDS!
> 
> ASK FOR TIM OR BRUCE.
> ...


UHHHH "IS THE " COME ON TIM DAMMMIT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2007, 02:01 PM~7308318
> *UHHHH "IS THE " COME ON TIM DAMMMIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

talke to him earlier he says he ready now.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey tim


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey tim


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

They look good in the pictures but when can I see them in person???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Shit. Ya need to post up the ones you have on your shelves already and show these people that Texas don't fuck around. 

Better yet post up pics of the whole shop. Just let me know when and ill go take a few pics an throw them up here for you guys.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 07:02 PM~7338458
> *Shit. Ya need to post up the ones you have on your shelves already and show these people that Texas don't fuck around.
> 
> Better yet post up pics of the whole shop. Just let me know when and ill go take a few pics an throw them up here for you guys.
> *


yeah x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

shop pics coming soon


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 11:49 AM~7381615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about baby :biggrin: ZENITH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thats what im talkin bout can't wait to see mine...... :biggrin:


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

by any chance does zenith make this on a bolt on?
i really want that authentic tru spoke look from the 70s.
and if they do how much?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7276679
> *hey tim look at the next set  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much where these i think shorties got sum but i want ones like these


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$1550


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 6 2007, 04:16 PM~7421213
> *$1550
> *


damn good deal!


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this the "tru spoke" rim you are looking for?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 6 2007, 04:48 PM~7421445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not me.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

timtimtitmtitmmtitmttmtimtiimtititmiitititmiitmititimtiititmitmitmitimtimtimimtmitmitmitmitimitmimtimtimtmitmitmimitmitmit


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

dammm TIM is selling the hell out of my ZENITH


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

RED SET - SOLD!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 08:39 AM~7276679
> *hey tim look at the next set  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i like these....where is the shop located at?


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS
722 BARBARA MAE STREET
HOUSTON, TX 77015
832.487.9773 SHOP

*EAST SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how much are koffs like those grey ones?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 05:35 PM~7478771
> *how much are koffs like those grey ones?
> *


$225


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 14 2007, 10:28 PM~7481124
> *$225
> *


they are so freakin nice.will they fit chinas? :uh: yes i know.why on chinas.im not rich yet. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yes they will


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Houston, look out for these new Zenith's this year!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMMMMM I LOVE THOSE FUCKIN WHEELS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7521666
> *DAMMMMM I LOVE THOSE FUCKIN WHEELS
> *


YEA ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7553599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wowowowowowowowowoowowowowowowowoowowow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 12:55 PM~7553599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 27 2007, 10:49 AM~7561081
> *Those are nice.
> *


way nice!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

one set for you timmy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY TIM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey tim :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 19 2007, 03:13 PM~7729285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats not on the drop 61 is it? :0


----------



## Drs2288 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7553599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn these are clean.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 19 2007, 02:13 PM~7729285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


61


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 23 2007, 08:59 PM~7758250
> *61
> *


yeah i think it is, if its the one i remember seing there.....MAAAAAAAAAN! they aint playing!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much would a set just like these go for?


> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 19 2007, 01:13 PM~7729285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 23 2007, 10:47 PM~7759370
> *how much would a set just like these go for?
> *


$1675


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey tim here ya go candy purple


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope they make it here soon!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 01:56 PM~7964279
> *hey tim here ya go candy purple
> 
> 
> ...


seen these last night..
i think im a save up some pennies and get me some..


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

[/quote]
How much 14*7 for 85 elco sent to 73104?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

how much for a set of zenith chips?? the ones for regular ko's.. in black??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY EVERYONE WANTED THEM SO I HAD THEM MADE AND HERE THAY ARE 
NOW THESE ARE PICS OF RAW KNOCKOFFS THEY WILL BE STAMPED ON THE EARS AND THEN CHROME OR GOLD PLATED 
AND SOLD ONLY W/SETS OF WHEELS


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 19 2007, 04:16 PM~7729759
> *thats not on the  drop 61 is it? :0
> *


Yes it is and it will be done for the Houston LRM Show (next month).


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8126673
> *Yes it is and it will be done for the Houston LRM Show (next month).
> *


puro pedo :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 18 2007, 10:52 AM~8126673
> *Yes it is and it will be done for the Houston LRM Show (next month).
> *


 :0


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up need a price on 13 7 center gold / 13 7 center gold with greencandy nips call me orlet know if you can get them before the houston show thanks freddy


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I'm in love :worship:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO ZENITH LOVERS I HAD THESE MADE FOR YOUR CLUB JACKETS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats tight.. but at shows, i'm usually just sporting a wife beater.. so, won't do me no good.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 11:42 AM~8201610
> *thats tight..  but at shows, i'm usually just sporting a wife beater..  so, won't do me no good.
> *


 :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

NEEDED A PRICE ON THESE 13X7 SHIPPED TO 76426 TEXAS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 08:31 AM~7136888
> *here ya go tim  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

NO DISRESPPECT BUT "FUCK" DOES LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS NOT HAVE ANYTIME TO ANSWER OR AT LEAST GIVE US A PRICE ON SOME WHEELS THAT SOME OF US HAVE POSTED JUST RECENTLY SO WE CAN POSSIBLY PURCHASE SOME NEW SHOE FOR OUR RANFLA'S, OR DO I JUST NEED TO GO TO ANOTHER ZENITH DISTIBUTER.. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 6 2007, 01:01 AM~8245243
> *NO DISRESPPECT BUT "FUCK" DOES LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS NOT HAVE ANYTIME TO ANSWER OR AT LEAST GIVE US A PRICE ON SOME WHEELS THAT SOME OF US HAVE POSTED JUST RECENTLY SO WE CAN  POSSIBLY PURCHASE SOME NEW SHOE FOR OUR RANFLA'S, OR DO I JUST NEED TO GO TO ANOTHER ZENITH DISTIBUTER.. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


those guys are very busy over there tring to get some rides ready for the show homie.......keep trying im shur you'll get somone


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Keep up the great work fellas 











Thanks again.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:dunno: ive never had any problems getting in contact with them... Tim 832-659-6963 or Bruce 713-373-1442












> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 6 2007, 12:01 AM~8245243
> *NO DISRESPPECT BUT "FUCK" DOES LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS NOT HAVE ANYTIME TO ANSWER OR AT LEAST GIVE US A PRICE ON SOME WHEELS THAT SOME OF US HAVE POSTED JUST RECENTLY SO WE CAN  POSSIBLY PURCHASE SOME NEW SHOE FOR OUR RANFLA'S, OR DO I JUST NEED TO GO TO ANOTHER ZENITH DISTIBUTER.. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt we got the 20's and 22's forsale pics comming soon


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

it was really nice meeting you in person tim


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

how much for for all gold center 13'swith two bar knockoff


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2200


----------

